# Pain Mediciene



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello, Maggie was spayed yesterday and had a Mammary cyst removed. She had a 24 hour pain med injection so she slept all night and most of today. My husband did carry her outside and she went #1. She ate a little bit and has drunk some water. I put her pain med in her food and she ate all around it. Is it crucial that she gets the pain med or how do I know if she needs it? What are the signs to look for? 

As for the cyst, it had to be sent off for testing..... results next week.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not sure, Tillie never had any pain meds at home...


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> not sure, Tillie never had any pain meds at home...


Maybe she won't need any. Fingers crossed. I'll be glad when she's back to her old self and we get past the test results.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hard to say. We never used any. Hope the test is negative.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I gave Whimsy her pain medication the day after she was spayed once the shot wore off. She was sent home with a few and I used them to make sure she was comfortable.

hope all goes well with Maggie


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I was sent home with enough pain meds for 3 days but I only gave her some the first day. That day she looked uncomfortable; she would move and then freeze like the movement was bothering her. When I gave her the pain med she had a long nap. The next day she looked like her normal self so I didn't give her any more.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie was such a wimp. She came home without pain meds as had all my dogs. But she started whimpering as the Vets pain injection wore off. I called and they prescribed Tramadol which I had on hand. Rosie whimpered for about three days and I gave her the med that long. She wouldn't walk or do anything that my other dogs did. They were up running around the first night--not Rosie. So my answer is if she is hurting, she will whimper otherwise I would discontinue as soon as possible. They really need to get up and walk to take the pain away.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope the test results are good. I agree with Lucile, only give pain meds if needed. I had hand surgery a couple weeks ago and the dr. gave me a prescription for 40 pills of pain meds. I took exactly 5, hated how it made me feel. Though there is still some pain, I'd rather be alert and feel in control. I think a dog would too. Oh, I laughed when the dr. asked me, last week, if I needed a refill.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks to all of you that responded. I'll keep you posted on the test results. It's so nice have you all there to listen.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie was such a wimp. She came home without pain meds as had all my dogs. But she started whimpering as the Vets pain injection wore off. I called and they prescribed Tramadol which I had on hand. Rosie whimpered for about three days and I gave her the med that long. She wouldn't walk or do anything that my other dogs did. They were up running around the first night--not Rosie. So my answer is if she is hurting, she will whimper otherwise I would discontinue as soon as possible. They really need to get up and walk to take the pain away.


ROFL!!! You could have written this about Trooper. He held his pee allllllll day at the vets, and even when we got home he refused to go for another couple of hours. He was really restless from holding it. When we first got home and put him on ugodog, he just stood there frozen as stone. He wouldn't move, wouldn't pee, wouldn't poop for awhile afterwards. Going pee was a dramatic decision, going poop was a dramatic decision, where to lay down was a dramatic decision, taking a step was a dramatic decision, getting a drink was a dramatic decision.

Lol, I'm starting to think his registered name should be something about king of drama.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Remember that the majority of dogs are stoic about pain. Since you cannot have a conversation about if it hurts and likely can't tell, if you have been sent home with meds, not giving them can be causing suffering. 

If you are concerned about the medication, dosage, or amount/length, please talk to your vet, not people here. Some vets will give you a few extra, just in case, and that's fine. But you need to talk to them about this. It breaks my heart to hear of post-op dogs who are acting brave and hurting.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

The results are back and they are benign! We are so excited. Sunday evening Mag barked at the pizza guy and by last night she was her old self. Following us everywhere and wagging her tail. She even has her little bounce back in her walk. 

Narwyn, Thanks, I did call the vet last Friday and they said if she won't take it then don't worry about it. I gave it another try and she ate all around it. 

Thanks to all for sharing your stories. It's great to have each of you out there.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Now just can't wait till Thurs when she gets her stitches out so she can get a bath!


----------

